# Bucktails



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

1 oz 5/0 Owner 5319. Airbrushed.

:fishing:


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

SmoothLures, you sure do some beautiful stuff! :fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

bigjim5589 said:


> SmoothLures, you sure do some beautiful stuff! :fishing:


Thanks bud. I get by.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice looking bucktails.


----------

